# locating sewer line with sewer snake



## rltullis (Jan 8, 2015)

unfortunately my rycom sonde locator was recently stolen. I did not use it much so prefer not to go out and buy anything fancy to replace. is there any way I would use my sewer snake or camera as a locator? ie magnetic locators (i have never used one ) or conductive locator (electrify the snake and locate). i might not be wording this correctly but looking for some options. thanks for any help.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Call someone with the proper equipment before you get someone hurt


----------



## rltullis (Jan 8, 2015)

not thinking anything dangerous more like the older systems that use conductive current. basically very low current. wire on one end of snake and locator can detect the current.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

That electric will only work if you attach a wire to your testes, too.


----------



## rltullis (Jan 8, 2015)

maybe you should try it first and post a how to video on youtube for us


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rltullis said:


> unfortunately my rycom sonde locator was recently stolen. I did not use it much so prefer not to go out and buy anything fancy to replace. is there any way I would use my sewer snake or camera as a locator? ie magnetic locators (i have never used one ) or conductive locator (electrify the snake and locate). i might not be wording this correctly but looking for some options. thanks for any help.



Pre sonde locating equipment that was the only way we could do it. You have to have a transmitter to energize your cable then follow the cable with your line locator. With cast iron it will only work at poorly made joints but is is still doable. It's not perfect but it is one step up from sports digging.

Mark


----------



## rltullis (Jan 8, 2015)

lol yeah dont feel like sport digging. any transmitters you have experience using that were good?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If it's super shallow you can run the snake and feel and listen for the thacking. Can you follow the pipe from the cleanout using a probe?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rltullis said:


> lol yeah dont feel like sport digging. any transmitters you have experience using that were good?


They are pretty much all the same. The more watts and frequency cost you more money. Buy what you can afford without cheating yourself out of what you need.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rltullis said:


> ...thanks for any help.


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession). Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

